# Mine Bitcoins w/ Switch?



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.

So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?

I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


----------



## tunip3 (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


Not yet


----------



## CaptainLoozer (May 31, 2018)

I think I could mine bitcoin faster with a hampster wheel.  Do some research on hardware requirements for any decent mining rig and you'll find out why no one would ever want to do this.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

Essometer said:


> No.



Great answer filled with such insight.

Really. One word. Wow. Your level of understanding must be outrageously offended by my post.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (May 31, 2018)

I'm no expert either but if you want to mine bitcoins use a computer, not a console. Computers are generally more efficient, since consoles need homebrew to allow that kind of software to run. Also you'll just be wasting your console, reducing it's lifetime.

This is a cool video explaining what Bitcoin mining is. It's probably outdated to the present day, but you get the idea already bitcoin mining ain't easy.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (May 31, 2018)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> I'm no expert either but if you want to mine bitcoins use a computer, not a console. Computers are generally more efficient, since consoles need homebrew to allow that kind of software to run. Also you'll just be wasting your console, reducing it's lifetime.
> 
> This is a cool video explaining what Bitcoin mining is. It's probably outdated to the present day, but you get the idea already bitcoin mining ain't easy.




Basically this.  Normal price of a switch is around 300 bucks.  You'd kill your switch before you made that much money in bitcoin.


----------



## baretbh (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


Sounds like an extremely bad idea, even if it was possible, the gpu is terribly weak and would most likely just fry your system


----------



## NightStorm1000 (May 31, 2018)

Coin Miners can go die in a barnfire. They destroyed the GPU market.


----------



## baretbh (May 31, 2018)

NightStorm1000 said:


> Coin Miners can go die in a barnfire. They destroyed the GPU market.


I wouldnt go that far, I dislike miners as well but no one needs to die


----------



## ZShock (May 31, 2018)

Not sure you could mine any meaningful amount of BTC in your switch's lifetime, but even if you mined other cryptocurrencies, I don't think it'd be a good idea to lay that much stress into it.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (May 31, 2018)

LOL using Nintendo Switch to mine Bitcoin? With the speed of a mobile gpu you can mine a dollar per day. You are better off playing Minecraft.

Edit: A thought just crossed my mind... $1 is the daily wages in India, so if you live there maybe this is a good idea.


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 31, 2018)

You're probably going to messed up or kill your switch before you can gain any significant amount of virtual currency from it. Consoles are made for gaming and not for mining.


----------



## Duhasst0 (May 31, 2018)

NightStorm1000 said:


> Coin Miners can go die in a barnfire. They destroyed the GPU market.



I hate miners too, altho I was one once. Always missing the big payout needing the money right away. I do agree they destroyed the market, I happened to find my gpu on Craigslist for a decent price before btc hit anything great. Sucks that you could get a gpu for $110 is now what $200 plus?

OP you don't want to do that with your switch amyway. If you do make any money it's not gonna be much and you will probably warp that switch before you do.


----------



## lisreal2401 (May 31, 2018)

A 13 year old PC rig would be better. Anything other than a fucking mobile Tegra X1...


----------



## VitaType (May 31, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Basically this.  Normal price of a switch is around 300 bucks.  You'd kill your switch before you made that much money in bitcoin.


If he had to pay the electricity bill he even would loose alot of money instead of gaining any using this hardware (yes, mining Bitcoins became insanely demanding).


----------



## arianadark (May 31, 2018)

you would have such a high electric bill https://www.thebalance.com/how-much-power-does-the-bitcoin-network-use-391280


----------



## linuxares (May 31, 2018)

If you want a Switch as hot as a nuclear reactor, mining on it is a TERRIBLE idea in every single way. It's not strong enough or cold enough to be able to handle bitcoin mining.


----------



## Wiiunator (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


It would cost you more money in electricity to mine bitcoin with a switch than it will make you and it will seriously damage your GPU with the heat generated... Only ASIC miners (do a google search) are some what profitable for bitcoin if you pay close to nothing for electricity. Just as a point of reference mining ethereum (which is one the most most profitable minable crypto with GPU) with a 1070 overclocked running 24/7 will make you under $40/ month and that’s not counting the cost of electricity. Actually just checked with an online mining calculator right now you will make $300 profit a year with a 1070 running at 100% for 365 days... with a switch based on it GPU specs it will cost at least $150 a year to mine ether...( no profit, that’s a lose) and will likely fry your switch way before that...


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (May 31, 2018)

NightStorm1000 said:


> Coin Miners can go die in a barnfire. They destroyed the GPU market.


First thing I saw when I searched on an unpopular selling website when I searched for "GTX 1060" were mining rigs. I was fucking mad. You can't even buy GPUs cheap SECOND-HAND! They sell them like they are new!


----------



## Quantumcat (May 31, 2018)

The cost of electricity would far outweigh anything you made in bitcoin. You need to have solar power or some other free source of electricity if you want to make any money in crypto mining.


----------



## I_doTinySoldering (May 31, 2018)

First, Bitcoin is resistant to GPU mining.  I assume you're referencing some other cheaper currency that people use to buy drugs and hookers?

Second, using the GPU in the Switch to mine would be like digging the Panama Canal with a spoon.

Third, the one word answer should still be in the thread.  It was accurate and appropriate.


----------



## xaliax (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> Great answer filled with such insight.
> 
> Really. One word. Wow. Your level of understanding must be outrageously offended by my post.
> Thanks for taking the time.



Honestly, that was the best answer youve had so far. Just no.


----------



## Risingdawn (May 31, 2018)

I feel so old whenever someone starts to talk about bit-coin.

I finally understand how my father felt when I tried to explain how to set the VHS timer to record match of the day.


----------



## TheFatassOfKicka (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> Great answer filled with such insight.
> 
> Really. One word. Wow. Your level of understanding must be outrageously offended by my post.
> Thanks for taking the time.


It's the response you deserved, you know. You couldn't or wouldn't watch a two minute YouTube video for contexts sake, so that you'd know how bitcoin even worked before you asked the question. Instead, you expected a detailed explanation spoon-fed to you, one which you are not entitled to. And the cherry on top is how this question of yours doesn't even warrant a detailed explanation to begin with, because it takes the -bare minimum- understanding of how bitcoin mining works to know that you'd never want to use your Switch to mine btc.

It's been almost a decade since I posted on this website. Back in those days, choosing to hold the expectation that people would just take their time to carefully explain shit that you could easily learn yourself with very little effort was frowned upon here.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

TheFatassOfKicka said:


> It's the response you deserved, you know. You couldn't or wouldn't watch a two minute YouTube video for contexts sake, so that you'd know how bitcoin even worked before you asked the question. Instead, you expected a detailed explanation spoon-fed to you, one which you are not entitled to. And the cherry on top is how this question of yours doesn't even warrant a detailed explanation to begin with, because it takes the -bare minimum- understanding of how bitcoin mining works to know that you'd never want to use your Switch to mine btc.
> 
> It's been almost a decade since I posted on this website. Back in those days, choosing to hold the expectation that people would just take their time to carefully explain shit that you could easily learn yourself with very little effort was frowned upon here.



I can't watch a video while I'm at work. Somebody would know I'm not doing what I'm supposed to be doing. Sure, I could read about OTHER RIGS but my question was about the console discussed in this section of the forum, and there wasn't already a topic so I asked.
And what is wrong with asking for information on a topic you don't know or are interested in?

Am I entitled to a detailed answer? No. But a detailed answer is helpful. And the point of a community is to help each other.
Am I entitled to a condescending rant stating how someone decided to finally post after a decade just to be a dick? Again, no. But thanks for your excellent contribution.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

Mining any crypto coin on Switch will not be profitable and even if it was the Switch is far to weak to get anything worthy of your time.

A underclocked TX1 would have worse performance than a cheap low end 1030, and even that is not going to give you much.

Mining requires a powerful energy effifient system, and when purchasing you need to think raw power / cost. In terms of that the Switch is a terrible deal.

If you want to get into crypto mining you need to invest in a dedicated mining rig or blow thoasands on a few 1080s, the profits are not what they used to be.

I would rather take that money and trade it on Binance tbh, the crash is just starting to recover so it is a good time to invest.

Have made a few hundred bucks from it, but only invest what you can loose.


----------



## Red1Reaper (May 31, 2018)

Simply: Not, doing it you are going to wate electricity and switch life, even if you get something, the waster electricity doing it whould be greater.
If you want good bitcoins, you need a energy efficient dedicated system to do it


----------



## evanm18 (May 31, 2018)

Bitcoin specifically no but potentially mining other cryptos sure it could potentially be done most other cryptos dont require the same hardware requirements.  having said that you are better off just mining those cryptos on a dedicated device it will be much more profitable using a device designed to handle that task.  that being said it wouldnt be a bad idea for some malicious homebrewer to include some code that uses hundreds or thousands of switches to do the mining for the developer because even if the switch can only make chump change eventually with enough people unknowingly using your software chump change x 1000 = stacks on stacks of cash baby


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

evanm18 said:


> Bitcoin specifically no but potentially mining other cryptos sure it could potentially be done most other cryptos dont require the same hardware requirements.  having said that you are better off just mining those cryptos on a dedicated device it will be much more profitable using a device designed to handle that task.  that being said it wouldnt be a bad idea for some malicious homebrewer to include some code that uses hundreds or thousands of switches to do the mining for the developer because even if the switch can only make chump change eventually with enough people unknowingly using your software chump change x 1000 = stacks on stacks of cash baby



Sure you could make a network of Switches, but the amount of people that would download the malicious app, and somehow have it running in the background without noticing battery drain and decreased performance would be close to none.

I would rather do that in a Homebrew tool (fusse launcher , tegrarcmsmash etc.) That would give you access to much more hardware and would be easy to hide.


----------



## tivanh (May 31, 2018)

Not unless your going to write optimized drivers and patch the matching operating system to run on the switch. 

For the price of a switch as a mining rig you'd get a dozen used ps3's. A system which today can be easily chained into  'supercomputer' status for algorithm computation.


----------



## zeveroth (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


Absolutely no way in hell you are going to mine BTC with a switc. The equipment to mine bitcoin is extremely expensive .about 9 years ago, maybe, not today. Sorry buddy. You have a better chance of mining Bytecoin and possibly making a buck off it in a year.


----------



## tivanh (May 31, 2018)

Look, at the end of the day. There is no money to be made from mining anymore. 

Unless you've got unlimited free electricity and used penetration testing software to access unlimited free internet. Even then the statistics for hardware requirements to profit, before hardware failure are not good.

Bitcoin was so yesterday for profit. 
Blockchain is great and will be used in secure ledgers worldwide, but will not be the next great fiat currency scam as bitcoin tried to be.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (May 31, 2018)

baretbh said:


> I wouldn't go that far, I dislike miners as well but everyone needs to die



Fixed


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2018)

Mining bitcoin with a Switch is like trying to swim a waterfall up. At the end of the day, you are exhausted and wonder why the distance between you and the waterfall has increased.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

mowsie said:


> You are pathetically and demonstrably incorrect, and the people who liked your message are braindead sheep who don't understand the "GPU market" as you so retardedly put it. You people spreading this message are absolute mongoloids who can't afford a GPU Nvidia is price gouging and want to blame someone you can reach on social media or a forum like a crybaby piss-ant instead of the company withholding supply and price gouging. You and the people who liked your comment disgust me, people like you are the reason the mod scene is so shit these days. You all just retweet copy paste repeat whatever edgy comment you found on youtube to sound knowledgeable. No wonder this place is such cancer.



I agree with your point, but calm down lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tivanh said:


> and used penetration testing software to access unlimited free internet. .



Mining does not require much bandwidth at all and since when was there data caps on wifi lol

You can't just hack more speed it is limited by your local infrastructure. You can't turn a copper wire into a fiberoptic cable with hax. (Computers are not magic, and neither are hackers even the Reswitches wizards)


----------



## tivanh (May 31, 2018)

jjbredesen said:


> I agree with your point, but calm down lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



What are you doing here?

Are we short on threads with people discussing piracy for you and your socks to attack.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I mean, educate.....


----------



## Tekniquez (May 31, 2018)

You didnt even bother to research the hardware needed to be capable of mining and think the switch can. Short and simple its going to be a no it wont ever mine anything itll be dead before you get 1 coin.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

tivanh said:


> What are you doing here?
> 
> Are we short on threads with people discussing piracy for you and your socks to attack.....
> 
> ...



My socks are in the washer, I can't attack pirates with bare feet...


----------



## I_like_hacks (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.



of course. if the switch can run linux you can mine bitcoins with it, but this is a bad idea.

let me explain the problem: basically mining is doing a lot of calculations. therefore your switch would not be in sleep mode during mining. you would run your switch at full speed causing a lot of heat which causes aging. would you chose to do the mining at like 50% performance to keep the heat down, your gains in bitcoin will go down too. as the mining performance will be bad overall, doing it only at 50% means you probably pay more for the power than you gain from bitcoins.

the system was just not made for it.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 31, 2018)

I'd rather see someone mine on the Switch or make it capable to mine. I'm sure it'll be newsworthy. Most of us know it won't be efficient nor profitable but for the frontpage news, lols, memes, etc. It'll be worth it. I remember there was a Samsung Galaxy phone, I believe it was the S5, they made capable of mining bitcoins. Let them do what they want on their consoles, watch it burn, destroyed, bricked or whatever. I'm sure they'll be crying and come back to the forums and whine about it. Another newsworthy IMO.


----------



## tivanh (May 31, 2018)

jjbredesen said:


> I agree with your point, but calm down lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 
Half quoting for effect....

No One said a lot of bandwidth, did they.

Mining requires bandwidth on a continuous basis generally for optimal effect. Many use free hotspots, mobile broadband etc which is useless in the  regard.

Look mate, anyone who's anyone knows your the new come lately know all fuck all. Like v-temp and all the other seemingly knowledgeable keyboard warriors.

The people here don't give a fuck about the in and outs, just their hacks. The ins and outs are all cool and that, until you justice warrior yourself.


jjbredesen said:


> I agree with your point, but calm down lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Don't half quote for effect, keyboard hero.

Did i say mining effect bandwidth?

Did i say there were data caps on wifi?

And all the other nonsense you spewed about hacking more speed and turning cooper to glass.

Maybe just question the context of a post  before trying to make a fool an other while in your own foly.


jjbredesen said:


> I agree with your point, but calm down lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## PCityPaul (May 31, 2018)

Why do people on this website always start disrespecting eachother ? If you dont agree on something thats fine, but I dont see the point in being disrespectful.


----------



## Red1Reaper (May 31, 2018)

tivanh said:


> Maybe just question the context of a post  before trying to make a fool an other while in your own foly.


Such trigger, Much triggered, wow, So Angry, Many Offended
Relax dude, there is no need to be so angry, You half implied those things whit "access unlimited free internet" that thing can be interpreted in a lot of ways, and jjbredesen was just refuting two thing that can be interpreted from that: a)data caps, b)speed over the internet
unlimited can mean on internet context, no data caps, or not speed cap, and jjbredesen just refuted in the two cases, that there are no data caps over wifi and that the speed cap can't be hacked that much because it is dependant of the infrastructure.
Just relax dude, relax, even if you didn't said something if you say something as vage as "access unlimited free internet" it can be interpreted on ways you didn't mean.


----------



## dgr1592 (May 31, 2018)

even with an investment of 3000$ aprox. in equipment, its not profitable.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

tivanh said:


> Half quoting for effect....
> 
> No One said a lot of bandwidth, did they.
> 
> ...


Oh boy someone got triggered....

1. Try to word your comment in a clearer way so people don't misunderstand the meaning, interpretation is subjective to the reader.

2. Direct attacks on me or other users with meaningless buzz words combined with passive agressive wording and illegible structure really does not help your charecter.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2018)

re "passive income"
As others have said then it is not passive -- you are contributing electricity and compute resources.



Risingdawn said:


> I feel so old whenever someone starts to talk about bit-coin.
> 
> I finally understand how my father felt when I tried to explain how to set the VHS timer to record match of the day.


I tend to find that would be if every time you go looking to see what it is about that some breathless excited person starts, gets about 15 good words out and then goes off topic.
The idea of ledgers and stand ins for cash are.. actually most of the earliest human writing we have appears to be of ledgers and receipts. Granted this is probably closer to double entry bookkeeping which drags us up to maybe the 11th century CE.
It is a massive ledger of transactions, some of the other types also encode text with it to function as a true ledger (so called smart contracts) but eh, that people/computers across the world run and use cryptography shared among them to keep honest. As running such a worldwide system is costly (by design in this case) those doing the running get rewarded for it, initially with bitcoins created inherently as part of it and nowadays by getting a small cut of the transaction (a transaction fee if you will). As you can trade the coins for more conventional money and vice versa it functions as an investment; if the exchange rate goes in your favour, which it tended to owing to the hype, you gain the money if you cash in.



tivanh said:


> Half quoting for effect....
> 
> No One said a lot of bandwidth, did they.
> 
> ...



Mining may require data for maximum returns in a pool or something but it is still nothing compared to even a half hearted youtube session. Your earlier comment said about hacking things for free internet which made no real sense for this which is what people were picking up on.

Wifi may not be a hyper accurate term but if you assume the man on the street parlance of it being home internet then the statement comes good, especially as more places don't really have bandwidth restrictions.

As for the miners hurting things then how is Nvidia and AMD-ATI's inability to produce at volumes required, ones we all know they can do, the problem of the miners?


----------



## Absintu (May 31, 2018)

I wouldnt do it. Not enough GPU. Not worth the aging that would do to the console to gain 10€ in one year (random number)


----------



## MadonnaProject (May 31, 2018)

Mining takes significant number crunching. It requires multiple GTX 1080s months to get a decent return. The switch is too underpowered to even come close to being viable for this sort of thing.


----------



## Axido (May 31, 2018)

PCityPaul said:


> Why do people on this website always start disrespecting eachother ? If you dont agree on something thats fine, but I dont see the point in being disrespectful.



Was that a rhetorical question or do you really ecpect anyone to answer? If so, you might want to be more specific and not generalize by saying "Why do people..."
It's always the individual that behaves in a certain way.


----------



## PCityPaul (May 31, 2018)

Axido said:


> Was that a rhetorical question or do you really ecpect anyone to answer? If so, you might want to be more specific and not generalize by saying "Why do people..."
> It's always the individual that behaves in a certain way.


It was rhetorical, it just seems like every thread goes downhill fast here lol.


----------



## MadonnaProject (May 31, 2018)

PCityPaul said:


> It was rhetorical, it just seems like every thread goes downhill fast here lol.



You'll find some people are quite nice but you will ALWAYS get fanboys who get their feelings hurt, and start being passive-aggressive. This is a phenomenon I personally find most prevalent in nintendo and apple fans. I have learned to put up with it. The sooner you do too, the better you'll cope.


----------



## Axido (May 31, 2018)

PCityPaul said:


> It was rhetorical, it just seems like every thread goes downhill fast here lol.



Thanks for clearing that up.

So, then... Stop hating on people being disrespectful. Because that's also disrespectful.

Jk.


----------



## Deleted-442439 (May 31, 2018)

PCityPaul said:


> It was rhetorical, it just seems like every thread goes downhill fast here lol.



Indeed, a lot of users don't understand the concept of civilized rational debates, and instead resort to incredible mental gymnastics worthy of the olympics.


----------



## DarthDub (May 31, 2018)

Someone should make a homebrew app for this and have a warning that say that it isn't worth it.


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


No, it's completely different. It's a terrible idea. Do some research on what mining actually is. You'll see why.


----------



## DarthDub (May 31, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> No, it's completely different. It's a terrible idea. Do some research on what mining actually is. You'll see why.


Let him destroy his Switch, so he can go buy another one.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

Alright. So if Bitcoin is out of the question then why not invent a cryptocurrency based on a method a Switch (or many interconnected Switches) could handle? I don't know, name them 8bitcoins or Bitrupees or something like that.

I like the idea somebody posted a couple pages back about linking a bunch of PS3s together. It sounds kind of evil genius-y but completely plausible. And it's already proven to work.
The US Air Force made a super computer out of an assload of PS3s.
Iraq tried making a super computer with a fuckton of PS2s.

So replicate the process but with Switch hardware? Seems legit.


----------



## Red1Reaper (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> Alright. So if Bitcoin is out of the question then why not invent a cryptocurrency based on a method a Switch (or many interconnected Switches) could handle? I don't know, name them 8bitcoins or Bitrupees or something like that.
> 
> I like the idea somebody posted a couple pages back about linking a bunch of PS3s together. It sounds kind of evil genius-y but completely plausible. And it's already proven to work.
> The US Air Force made a super computer out of an assload of PS3s.
> ...


No it is not, is a waste of electricity.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

Red1Reaper said:


> No it is not, is a waste of electricity.


Haha haha hahahaa
In the USA there's no such concept


----------



## thekarter104 (May 31, 2018)

Wow, another filthy coin miner that wants to destroy the Switch market.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> Wow, another filthy coin miner that wants to destroy the Switch market.



If you read the OP you'd know that I'm not a miner.
Filthy, well I haven't showered since yesterday so I'll give you that.

Gotta say though, last time I checked, Super Mario was all about grabbing up any and every coin he could.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> Alright. So if Bitcoin is out of the question then why not invent a cryptocurrency based on a method a Switch (or many interconnected Switches) could handle? I don't know, name them 8bitcoins or Bitrupees or something like that.
> 
> I like the idea somebody posted a couple pages back about linking a bunch of PS3s together. It sounds kind of evil genius-y but completely plausible. And it's already proven to work.
> The US Air Force made a super computer out of an assload of PS3s.
> ...



For the first one you linked me a google search about the PS4 but I will play along anyway
The PS3 used a cell processor http://phrack.org/issues/66/13.html#article
At the time it represented a way to do a lot of a certain type of calculations very fast, faster for the same energy (when talking about high performance computing/HPC then energy or calculations per kilowatt is the metric you tend to start using) than other processors/devices on the market for anything like its price point.

The PS2 was not quite as big a standout but had something to it, the "emotion engine" stuff is not something I inclined to dredge up right now.

The switch is a higher end ARM tablet with a not terribly exotic mobile GPU and no real memory*. Anything it could do there will be a thousand devices able to do just as well or better which people will then turn to start using.

*crypto currencies as the name implies deal with encryption related maths. You can bias your chosen algorithm towards things that modern CPUs are good at, things modern GPUs are good at (typically low memory, low storage/small sequence amounts of floating point) and also make either of things need a lot of memory to operate.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (May 31, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> For the first one you linked me a google search about the PS4 but I will play along anyway



Whoops. Fixed!

Thanks for the info, Fast. I appreciate your effort and willingness to entertain and speculate.


----------



## xpoverzion (May 31, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


It would take you about 18 million years to find a single bitcoin with the power of a Switch.  Surely, there are better ways to generate some supplemental income, while you are still alive.


----------



## Craftyawesome (Jun 1, 2018)

Serious answer, no one means bitcoin when talking about mining with standard hardware. The problem is, even if we clocked it to as high as the shield TV, it just wouldn't generate a lot of any altcoin.
Unlike Pascal GPUs, whattomine.com doesn't recommend lowering the power usage on the Maxwell GPU it has, so heating might be a problem.

You also missed the time it was very profitable, so no Homebrew will likely be made.
You could just run switch Linux though.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 1, 2018)

I_doTinySoldering said:


> using the GPU in the Switch to mine would be like digging the Panama Canal with a spoon.


Basically all that was needed to be said in this thread.


----------



## gohan123 (Jun 1, 2018)

there is a better way. sell your switch, invest the money in any coin you like. hope for the best. either way you could make more profit you propably ever could make in a life time of switch mining or you just lose everything, the same way you would lose everything by paying electricity costs and seeing your switch getting fried.

invent a currency especially for the switch? why would someone do that .. and for what?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 1, 2018)

Craftyawesome said:


> Serious answer, no one means bitcoin when talking about mining with standard hardware. The problem is, even if we clocked it to as high as the shield TV, it just wouldn't generate a lot of any altcoin.
> Unlike Pascal GPUs, whattomine.com doesn't recommend lowering the power usage on the Maxwell GPU it has, so heating might be a problem.
> 
> You also missed the time it was very profitable, so no Homebrew will likely be made.
> You could just run switch Linux though.


Remember when some dude made a miner for the NES? lul


----------



## xaliax (Jun 1, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I can't watch a video while I'm at work. Somebody would know I'm not doing what I'm supposed to be doing. Sure, I could read about OTHER RIGS but my question was about the console discussed in this section of the forum, and there wasn't already a topic so I asked.
> And what is wrong with asking for information on a topic you don't know or are interested in?
> 
> Am I entitled to a detailed answer? No. But a detailed answer is helpful. And the point of a community is to help each other.
> Am I entitled to a condescending rant stating how someone decided to finally post after a decade just to be a dick? Again, no. But thanks for your excellent contribution.



Honestly dude, just burry your head in the sand...


----------



## EclipseSin (Jun 1, 2018)

If I could mine bitcoins like I do in an RPG, I wouldn't be here. Lol


----------



## The14thfly (Jun 1, 2018)

Hahaha.....wait you're serious?

Let me laugh even harder, HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 1, 2018)

The14thfly said:


> Hahaha.....wait you're serious?
> 
> Let me laugh even harder, HAHAHAHAHAHA



Still a better discussion than the old piracy/anti piracy debate.


----------



## Red1Reaper (Jun 1, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> Still a better discussion than the old piracy/anti piracy debate.


piracy debate? here are not debate about piracy, only about "totally legit backups of games that we for sure own legally wink wink"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2018)

EclipseSin said:


> If I could mine bitcoins like I do in an RPG, I wouldn't be here. Lol


Knock yourself out
https://www.cryptomorrow.com/2018/01/08/game-based-cryptocurrencies/
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1128424.0
https://lordmancer2.io/


----------



## lordelan (Jun 1, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency


For Bitcoin mining you need powerful hardware (or additional hardware plugged into your USB port that does nothing else but mining).


----------



## EclipseSin (Jun 1, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Knock yourself out
> https://www.cryptomorrow.com/2018/01/08/game-based-cryptocurrencies/
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1128424.0
> https://lordmancer2.io/


You misunderstand. I mean that most games you can get rich in an hour. That's not going to happen on crypto without a lot of luck. I know there are mini-games that reward satoshi, and games that use crypto as their foundation.

Liked anyway, some people might like those. Bitcointalk is a good site for info too if anyone is interested.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, in theory you could.
But you could also fry eggs on it while mining for double life efficiency.


----------



## dubbz82 (Jun 1, 2018)

Nothing says great idea like running hardware without much in the way of proper airflow full tilt 24x7.  Bitcoin mining wears down well ventilated computers, this would absolutely destroy a switch.


----------



## EclipseSin (Jun 1, 2018)

You can adjust settings on most miners though. You don't necessarily need to kill the SoC to mine. Mostly it's just not likely to be worth the time + power = {coin}


----------



## aos10 (Jun 1, 2018)

You can coin mining using even a raspberry pi that works when you connect it to any power source, it stupid but manageable.


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 2, 2018)

Good discussion, thanks to everyone who's thrown their hat in the ring.
As of this writing, the verdict on generating cryptocurrency such as Bitcoin via contemporary methods using a (single) Switch is:
Possible: Yes
Plausible: Iffy
Profitable: Definitely not
Worth the effort: Sadly, no

However, based on the evidence so far the same is true for any one hardware configuration.
So... Nobody gonna touch on the networked superbrain then?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 2, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I don't know much about generating cryptocurrency but I do know that people mine them the way gamers farm for coins in RPGs. I also know it is a passive income, ie money that you don't work to attain.
> 
> So I was thinking, I leave my switch on but in sleep mode basically 24/7 so is there even a way to mine BC with a Switch? Had anyone else thought of this idea?
> 
> I'm interested in the possibilities and look forward to a knowledgeable user's input.


I'm sorry after a year running 24/7 you still wouldn't have anything really.


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 2, 2018)

LOOOOL...

This is only valuable if you want to do some browser mining donation, else mehhhh...

With my PC on fitgirlrepack site I get ~105.74898282746423 hashes per second using my CPU at 100% there with 8 threads. With my Nvidia Shield Tablet I get like around 30 or 20 something there, can't remember, the efficiency is way better on my Nvidia shield tablet (but this is not exactly a miner with any performance at all or the PC would have a lot more capability there).

For a real mining for you, its totally 100% pointless, you will win nothing and Switches just die easily as they have all kinds of problems and then you would have to go throw 300$ for a new one.

While a PC if you buy a good cooler and a GPU with a very nice cooler, most likely they will be hard to die and the CPU almost impossible without OC. Now if you buy a GPU with a bad cooler (similar to a reference design) even the GPU never lasts much, they run too hot like the crap AMD RX480 reference card I had lol it run at 90Cº high speed jumbo jet loud fan and couldnt even stay at advertised clocks...

Then I took it back to the store and bought a Asus Strix RX480 which is now flashed to strix580 and is WAY better, it has better clocks, is more stable and way less hot as it has a massive cooler with 3 big fans which never gets too loud too.

ps: Anyway I hate miners, you motherF*... now almost no common citizen can buy a GPU, though I think its just another AMD\Nvidia excuse, because if they sell a lot, they profit a lot and prices should come down and they would just keep making a lot more millions, its all a bloody excuse.

EDIT: I forgot to say that even to donate browser mining is pointless as it only gives a few cents-per-day while a full month of my CPU at 100% all the time would increase the electricity bill for like 200€ and my CPU would melt as its at 4.9ghz on air I7 2600K and would fry in no time... Its just better to donate 1 or 2$ if you have no money than actually spending time mine donating.


----------



## BobyMiKe (Nov 27, 2019)

HI All,

I find this thread very interesting. I see your points, but do not forget the initial question: can be mined with switches or not? And why i am asking this? Very simple: let's presume that we have a lot of very powerful switches: CIsco Catalyst 6500 series, with 2 x 6000W power sources, or HP Procurves with 4 x 1900 W power sources...So a lot of power for mining..BUt the question is: would be that possible?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2019)

Sure you can! Grab your Joy-Con and do it like Wario!


Spoiler: Bit Coin


----------



## nmkd (Nov 27, 2019)

Possible: Yes
Worth it: Not even remotely, electricity costs alone would make it horribly inefficient


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 27, 2019)

nmkd said:


> Possible: Yes
> Worth it: Not even remotely, electricity costs alone would make it horribly inefficient


I'd be more worried about the lifespan of the Switch in this case, I don't think it'd handle it that well.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2019)

You're gonna KILL the switch before you make any money from mining bitcoin on it, let alone it being actually possible.


----------



## r5xscn (Nov 27, 2019)

BobyMiKe said:


> HI All,
> 
> I find this thread very interesting. I see your points, but do not forget the initial question: can be mined with switches or not? And why i am asking this? Very simple: let's presume that we have a lot of very powerful switches: CIsco Catalyst 6500 series, with 2 x 6000W power sources, or HP Procurves with 4 x 1900 W power sources...So a lot of power for mining..BUt the question is: would be that possible?


1. Mining does not need high bandwidth network. Heck, it does not even need high bandwidth PCI lanes (dagger hashimoto algorithm (eth)).
2. Big watt != big hash rate lol. If watt = hash rate then everyone would buy bulldozers for mining.
3. If you are asking here whether it is possible or not, then probably you should not try at all. If you want to try mining go to bitcoin forum / google and start searching. It is not that hard.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

JessicaLawrence said:


> GUYS!! Bitcoin is unstable, I do not recommend investing in it if you do not have acquaintances or people to help you with advice.


10 months necrobump, really?


----------



## Imancol (Oct 9, 2020)

Unity3D + PluginUnity3DNintendoSwitchSDK + UnityProjectCriptoMiner + SDKNintendoSwitchLeaked = Compiled Project Cripto Miner to Nintendo Switch NSP = Cripto Miner To Nintendo Switch. Proof


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 9, 2020)

Bitcoin is not the right cryptocurrency. It hasn't been profitable with anything but ASIC mining for a long time. These days, the top one for GPU mining seems to be Monero. Look into that instead. But the hashrate on weak hardware like that is not going to be worth the trouble, even if it makes you 10 cents a day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2020)

Please don't necrobump threads unless you have something relevant to contribute.


----------

